# Using a Jack to Lift the X-Trail?



## dSly (Jan 4, 2009)

I've always used a 2-ton jack to lift the car and change my wheels/tires myself in the spring and fall. I don't think that jack will do the trick for the X-Trail because it is too high. I guess I can use the jack that comes with the truck. Any other suggestions?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I use a 4" wooden block between my regular jack and the body underside. This gives the extra lift needed to get the wheels off the ground.


----------



## dSly (Jan 4, 2009)

Merci ValBoo. Did you make some kind of slot in the piece of wood to ensure a good fit on the vehicle side?


----------



## GOT SE-R (Jan 31, 2009)

Yup a block of wood always works. I picked up a 3 1/2 Ton jack when we bought the X-Trail a few years back. But on the other hand My 07' Sentra Spec V is loo low that we have to lift the bumper to slide it under. lol.


----------

